# Shaw Studios/TVB HQ, Clearwater Bay, Hong Kong, August 2017



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2017)

*1. The History*
In 1925, three Shaw brothers (Runje, Runme, and Runde) founded Tianyi Film Company in Shanghai. They also established a film distribution base in Singapore, where Runme and the youngest brother, Run Run (did the parents like Rs?), managed the precursor to the parent company, Shaw Organisation. Runme and Run Run then took over the film production business of its Hong Kong-based sister company, Shaw & Sons Ltd., and in 1958, a new company, "Shaw Brothers," was set up and a new studio built at Clearwater Bay. It officially opened in 1961 as "Movietown" and, at its height, was the largest privately-owned studio in the world. 

Over the years the film company produced some 1,000 films. Some went on to be the most popular and significant Chinese-language films of the period, including popularized the Kung-Fu genre of films. In 1987, the company suspended film production in order to concentrate on the television industry through its subsidiary TVB. Film production resumed in limited capacity in 2009. In 2011 Shaw Brothers was reorganized into the Clear Water Bay Land Company Limited, its film production business being taken over by other companies within the Shaw conglomerate.

The studios situated on Clearwater Bay Road and Ngan Ying Road now sit empty, along with the former TVB headquarters (occupied 1986–2003) and the apartment blocks used to house Shaw actors. Next to them is the newer and in-use Shaw House and Shaw Villa. A new Shaw Studios was been built at Tseung Kwan O Industrial Estate which opened in 2006.

*2. The Explore*
This, sadly, like the former ATV studios, was a fail. The place is massive and also very secure. While I was having a look along the private road between the apartment blocks and the studio I managed to set a PIR off! Enough externals to merit a report however. The only people who seem to have cracked this place are the HK Urbex folks. Their pictures are *HERE* and *HERE*

*3. The Pictures*

The former apartment blocks used to house Shaw actors:


img1734 by HughieDW, on Flickr


IMG1710 by HughieDW, on Flickr


IMG1711 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The (non) Security Tower:


IMG1712 by HughieDW, on Flickr


IMG1714 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1718 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1717 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1719 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Unidentified block:


img1720 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1721 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The massive former TVB headquarters:


img1731 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1722 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1730 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img1732 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1733 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back entrance to the studios:


img1724 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 1, 2017)

Did they film some of Ghost In The Shell on location here?

I know Hong Kong was used for locations.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2017)

Richard Davies said:


> Did they film some of Ghost In The Shell on location here?
> 
> I know Hong Kong was used for locations.



When was it filmed Richard?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 2, 2017)

Not quite a fail on this one, you have taken slightly more external photos. I can only assume Richard is referring to the Scarlet Johannsen version of the movie and not the Anime version. According to Wiki filming locations were taken around Yau Ma Tei and Jordan areas of Hong Kong, around Pak Hoi Street and Woosung Street. Now, where did I put my map.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 2, 2017)

Another good one HughieD! Love the greenery covering the building.


----------

